# What brand of fluorocarbon on a spincast?



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive used Suffix, Trilene and Vanish. I didnt track what did well. I know that I had fluorocarbon on my reel that I hated.

Im curious what other people are using on their spinning reels in regards to fluorocarbon.

Thanks


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I like P Line floroclear


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The thread title says spincast, your post says spinning reels. If you mean spin cast as in a push button spin cast reel, I wouldn't suggest using fluorocarbon line on one of those. If you do my guess is that it would just be a headache waiting to happen.

If you mean spinning as in an open face spinning reel ...... I use Seaguar, Tatsu. It is hands down, the best fluorocarbon line that you could possibly use on open face spinning gear. It is an awesome line and well worth the high price that comes with using it.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the p-line floro clear as well, but it's not a true flourocarbon line, it's actually a flouro coated copolymer line. It's what I use on most of my reels, it's nice and limp compared to other stiffer flouro lines I've used that would jump off the reel. And it's priced pretty reasonably. I have not tried the seagusr tatsu.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry i meant to only saying spinning reels. I just got back from Cabelas and a guy there said that he always uses Seaguar so I bought that to give it a try.
Thanks for the info


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Seagaur is good stuff, you won't be disappointed. If I had to guess which one you had in the past and hated, that would be Vanish.


----------

